# New fly



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

After hours of thinking about hawaiian bonefish I almost jumped in a plane back to the island with a one way trip, but that would not be possible this week! I did manage to let my imagination run wild while sitting at the vice. With my favorite station on pandora ( the green station) blaring out I knew it was going to be an awesome night. I took some variations of different patterns, different locations and different materials to come up with this fly. It's a mixture of a mantis shrimp and a spawning shrimp, super buggy just like the bones in hawaii like but perfect for the Texas coast. I call it Ochoa's O'io shrimp, took it out this afternoon and first cast caught a skippy ( not a great fish but not bad for the first cast) I only had a few minuets to fish but that's when living in South Padre island comes in handy. Going to test my luck sometime next week with nothing but this fly and I can see it being demolished by fish. If you have any input on it feel free to let me know, I'm no professional by any means just keeps me busy. Tight lines!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

The Fly


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Bet a redfish, Guadalupe bass, flounder, sheepshead, trout would chomp it too. Just a good looking "buggy" fly.

Pete A.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

That dog will hunt


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks guys! Heads up i any of y'all plan on coming down to South Padre Island. The mullet run is on!! Spanish are everywhere and the redfish are hungry. Everything from typical closures and shrimps are working great!

Southpaw: I got the package yesterday they look soo sick!!


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Wildside31T said:


> After hours of thinking about hawaiian bonefish I almost jumped in a plane back to the island with a one way trip, but that would not be possible this week! I did manage to let my imagination run wild while sitting at the vice. With my favorite station on pandora ( the green station) blaring out I knew it was going to be an awesome night. I took some variations of different patterns, different locations and different materials to come up with this fly. It's a mixture of a mantis shrimp and a spawning shrimp, super buggy just like the bones in hawaii like but perfect for the Texas coast.* I call it Ochoa's* O'io shrimp, took it out this afternoon and first cast caught a skippy ( not a great fish but not bad for the first cast) I only had a few minuets to fish but that's when living in South Padre island comes in handy. Going to test my luck sometime next week with nothing but this fly and I can see it being demolished by fish. If you have any input on it feel free to let me know, I'm no professional by any means just keeps me busy. Tight lines!


Is that one named after our Justice'O'Peace Bennie?

I like it!


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Unbound said:


> Is that one named after our Justice'O'Peace Bennie?
> 
> I like it!


Hahaha no it's not! My last name is Ochoa ( no relation to any Ochoa's in the RGV)


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Well I took my new creation out and it did what I dream every fly that comes off the vise does, catch fish. Sight casting at redfish I thought for sure they would spoke but no they just tore it up! I kept one redfish for lunch and during the cleaning process I noticed all the shrimp in the fish's belly, well of course I let my mind wonder and I think I came up with this little Krusty creation. I give you the Krusty Crustacean, talk about a super buggy shrimp.


----------



## Big-Buck (Mar 26, 2012)

looks good


----------

